#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-06
<robitaille> Ubuntu Weekly News #26 is now in the queue
<robitaille> And the link to the Ben Collins is also in the queue now...finally after all this time.
<nixternal> hrmm, i was able to post the UWN story, however I can't edit the interview in order to post it, anyone else open to take a poke at it?
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Ubuntu Weekly News: Issue #26 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/705>
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-02
 * svaksh2 checks connection
<Rinchen> hey nix
<Rinchen> nixternal
<Rinchen> why are you using the i810 driver instead of the "intel" driver?
<Rinchen> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.30/intel-945-video-hint/
<Rinchen> I don't have those video issues with the intel driver
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: just saw your email about the fridge layout. By webmaster, do you mean newz2000?
<Rinchen> ya
<Rinchen> I hope we can hire another one.
<boredandblogging> I've shown it to him already
<Rinchen> but it's outside of my area
<Rinchen> cool
<Rinchen> I asked him for feedback too
<boredandblogging> but he was also saying that with the new ubuntu.com theme coming out, it might be worth looking into
<boredandblogging> argh, s/but//
<boredandblogging> the colors and content were just to fill up space, I just wanted to show the layout for the most part
<boredandblogging> and it wasn't meant to be a final design, just some thoughts on a different layout
<boredandblogging> but I do agree it might be worth trying out
<boredandblogging> if newz2000 can clean up some of my ugly css hacks :-P
<nixternal> Rinchen: I will be your webmaster :)
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, yeah, that was my general item too :-)
<Rinchen> nixternal, being my personal webmaster doesn't pay.  :-)
